# Daily Mail Article about a Woman Who Adopted a Child - Warning this is shocking



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-1085555/Why-waiting-years-baby-I-gave-adopted-son-back.html  

/links


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Very hard reading...........  

Just a big shame she didnt work out what she really wanted before going down that route!

xx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

So sad, really feel for that little boy, he must have been so confused


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

This of course is the very reason they like you to have time to grieve and come to terms with things before going down this route. How awful for that little one!
JD x


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

How awful for the little boy, another upheaval in his life to deal with.  What a shame these problems were not picked up during their home study.  Lets home he has found a new home bless him.

Tracey x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Tracy- the artical said that the new foster fsamily adopted him

Jill-i totally agree with you 100%- i know for us it took 2 yrs of talking to come to the decision to adopt and we needed that time- i know people think "i dont want to wait 6-12m post last tx ect" however adoption is about the children 1st and not us adults!

xxxx


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

MJ - Sorry didn't ready that bit but I have had a glass of wine while sitting here watching I'm a Celebrity, hubby is on nights and little one is in bed fast asleep!

Tracey x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

TraceyH said:


> MJ - Sorry didn't ready that bit but I have had a glass of wine while sitting here watching I'm a Celebrity, hubby is on nights and little one is in bed fast asleep!
> 
> Tracey x


dont be sorry hun- just didnt want you to be thinking "what happened to that little boy"
xxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

i just don't know what to say    so very sad for that little boy but great that he is now settled and adopted by a family who loves him

pam xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

It is very sad I read it with  for both the little boy and the husband!  I don't want to judge her but 2 weeks doesn't seem very long to form a bond does it?!

Just the very reason why we are lumbering along make our decision at our own speed and not rushing, it has to be certain and right when you get there in the end!

Axxx


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

many women must feel that when they take a baby home from hospital..sometimes love doent come instantly..i really feel that she didnt give it a chance. i feel really sorry for her husband aswell  
Pobby x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Best to take these things with a very large pinch of salt.

The media had me protrayed as the 'woman who gave the little girl' back, as thats what social services told them to cover their own **** on the TV program about it. 
It is VERY VERY unlikely that somebody would go through the whole process and then just 'change their mind'. I have read lots about people have almost like PND after placement. I would hope this woman got lots of support - although I don't see how she could have done in only 2 weeks. I suppose you can think and think about something, and talk and talk about it, but the reality can still be very different. 
Its a very sad situation. Having spent quite a lot of time looking into these type of situations, I fear it isn't as unusual as we'd like to think.
Sorry if I have spoken out of turn - but I'm just talking about my own experinces.

Love to you all
LL xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

LL

I for one would like to say thank you for posting.

PAD (post adoption depression) is now recognised like PND is which is very very good.

I just feel that this wasnt the right match for this couple hence the breakdown however also as the lady her self says she hadnt totally got over not being able to have her OWN bio baby

Very very Sad for all

xxx


----------



## Diz74 (Jan 1, 2007)

Someone posted on another board about this saying that they were on the prep course with her and they are not surprised this happened based on the things she was saying on the course and she was all very 'baby, baby, baby' all the time.

It's the little boy I feel so sorry for.  Two weeks is not long at all and for her to look at him and be reminded of her infertility - well, how on earth did she get through the HS and panel

I just hope the little boy is thriving in his new family.


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Emma - I appreciated your post too, it made me think of it more clearly.  I don't know this woman she's just a "story in a paper" (sorry if that sounds harsh) but hearing you compare it to you, who I do know, made me think more and now I feel bad for judging her.

Axxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Ahh - thanks Amanda and MJ  

I think what I was really trying to say is that we can never know the full story - particularly not from the media. Its impossible to know what that family/woman have been/are going through. I for one can't help thinking thank goodness she expressed herself now. Ghastly and horrible for the child - but much much worse to have a mum whose heart wasn't fully in it, even if she did only realise that after placement. Some of the posts I've read - not necessarily on here - seem to somehow imply that she did this deiberately. What on earth could her motives for that have been? None that I can think of.

I wish them all well - after what has undoubtedly been a ghastly experience.

Love
LL xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

what a sad story, i cant help but feel sorry for the lady as its sounds like she knew in her heart that it wasnt right and that time wasnt going to change anything, and it sounds like it all uncovered some stuff that was buried very deep inside her and caused an extreme reaction  I am sure this will have a huge impact on the rest of her life 
at least the little boy has been moved on to a secure home now
funnily enough this morning just after i'd read the story i had a friend come over and i was telling her about it and she was also on the prep course with her...

kj x


----------

